# Hochschulsport



## Rockyalex! (17. April 2002)

Hi Biker!

Der allgemeine Hochschulsport wird mit Beginn des Semesters wieder anlaufen. 

Der Termin bleibt vorerst bei Mittwoch 14.00 auf dem Campus Metternich vor der Bibliothek (großer Platz).

Die Dauer der Touren wird so um die drei Stunden sein und das Tempo gemäßigt. (Dave hat leider keine Zeit)

Für Fragen stehen Nakamur und ich natürlich zur Verfügung

Ich hoffe die Teilnehmerrekorde purzeln weiter.
Gruß an alle
Alex!


----------



## dave (18. April 2002)

> Die Dauer der Touren wird so um die drei Stunden sein und das Tempo gemäßigt. (Dave hat leider keine Zeit



AHA! Jetzt hab' ich geschnall weshalb ihr immer am Mi fahren wollt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nakamur (18. April 2002)

Genau deswegen  !

Achso damit du auch noch auf deine Kosten kommst: Wie siehts mit freitags 14.30 oder 15.00h aus?
Vielleicht fahren wir dann inoffiziell auch noch...

@Alex hast du da eigentlich Zeit?

CU KP


----------



## dave (18. April 2002)

Hey, Freitag wäre voll OK!
Hätte zwar eigentlich um 18.00 in Höhr Badminton, aber dazu habe ich vor allem bei gutem Wetter sowieso nicht so viel Bock


----------



## Rockyalex! (19. April 2002)

Freitags bin ich leider meistens arbeiten.
Außerdem sind viele dann schon auf dem Weg ins Wochenende. 

Gruss Alex, (der gleich einen Weg an die Sprudelfabrik sucht)


----------



## Evil (20. April 2002)

Hi Jungs,

bis jetzt passt mir der Mittwoch noch ganz gut, muss halt abends arbeiten. Freitag wäre mi allerdings noch lieber, weil ich mir den von der UNI noch freigehalten habe.

bis bald


----------



## Sandra (20. April 2002)

habe meinen vorlesungsplan jetzt so gestaltet, daß ich mi auch mitfahren kann - jipi.  
und freitag würde ich mich, wenn ich im lande bin und nicht arbeiten muß, auch gerne anschließen (vorausgestzt ich kann euer tempo mithalten; ich werde auch die spitzkehren üben - versprochen . ).
schönes wochenende noch !
sandra
P.S. nächstes wochenende kommt steve aus aachen. wir haben überlegt am samstag ´ne tour zu fahren. hat noch jemand lust 6 zeit ?


----------



## Nakamur (20. April 2002)

Na dann kanns ja eigentlich losgehen...
Leider bin ich dazu verdammt am Mittwoch noch eine Nachklausur   zu schreiben. Ich könnte kommenden Mittwoch also frühstens um 16.30h losfahren. 


@Alex willst du um 14.00h schon fahren, oder wartet ihr auf mich ? 

Desweiteren zu inoffiziellen Freitagstermin:

Ich würde sagen freitags fahren wir nur mit den Leuten, die schon länger biken. d. h. länger und mehr Technik 


Das heißt mittwochs eher die gemütliche Runde,   so das es nicht zu "grausam" für die Anfänger wird.

Bald haben wir einen Teilnehmer-Rekord... 

Schönen Gruß KP


----------



## Nakamur (21. April 2002)

http://www.adh.de/events/adh_wettkaempfe/idhm2001.php

Der Termin wurde verschoben, die Frage ist nur wohin...


----------



## Sandra (21. April 2002)

Muss am Mittwoch wohl leider pausieren, da ich heute bei der Tour in Mayen unangenehme Erfahrung mit meiner (zu griffigen) Vorderbremse gemacht habe (Sch....; Dummheit muß bestraft werden). Resultat ist ein lädierter Oberschenkel mit diversen Farbschattierungen und unangenehm Aua.   
Ich glaube 2002 wird nicht mein Jahr. Soviele gesundheitliche Handicaps wie in den ersten Wochen dieses Jahres, hatte ich die letzten Jahre zusammengenommen nicht. Womit habe ich das nur verdient. Dabei bin ich doch immer so brav und artig  
Ich laß euch wissen, wenn ich wieder einsatzbereit bin.
so long.
sandra


----------



## Rockyalex! (22. April 2002)

Was ist das denn ?
Schon die ersten Verletzten und Absagen.
Da will ich mich gleich anschließen, denn am Mittwoch muss ich jetzt auch arbeiten. Also nicht früher losfahren von meiner Seite aus.
Trotzdem Gruss, man sieht sich
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evil (24. April 2002)

Hi,

kann heute leider nicht mit, hab noch einen Arzttermin, wünsch dem Rest aber viel Spass!

Sandra: schön mal noch ein Mädel beim AHS zu sehen, damit verdoppeln wir die Frauenquote!!!! Bis nächste Woche


----------



## dave (25. April 2002)

Zum Nachtmittag hin sollen morgen Regenwolken aufziehen.
Könntet ihr evtl. auch schon morgens fahren?


----------



## Nakamur (25. April 2002)

Nee leider nicht, ich hab Vorlesung. Aber ich würd sagen das Wetter hält... 
Vor 15.00h geht leider nix
60% Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit...


----------



## dave (25. April 2002)

sorry kp, 
habe mit alex 9.30 bei der tanke gegenüber dem real im industriegebiet mühlheim-kärlich ausgemacht.
dann kann ich später auch noch zum badminton.
kannst du evil?


----------



## steve (25. April 2002)

@Nakamur: Fast hätte ichs vergessen, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, wurde der Termin für die DHM in den September verschoben.


----------

